# Sommerhitze! Wie bleibt ihr und eure Rechner cool?

## slick

Der Sommer nervt mich etwas. Ich habe das Fenster vom Arbeitszimmer daheim zur Südseite. Das Fenster habe ich schon mit Alufolie abgeklebt damit die Sonne nicht so reinknallt, dennoch produzieren die etwa 3-5 durchlaufenden Rechner zusätzliche Wärme + Beleuchtung + Netzteile für das ganze Kleinzeugs, Switch usw. Das macht sich auf den ~12qm im Arbeitszimmer schon bemerkbar. Dauerhaft lüften ist nicht wirklich drin, da sonst die (Haus-) Katzen durchbrennen und außerdem ists Dachgeschoss wo dann nur die Hitze vom Dach reinkommt. Ein großer Lüfter läuft jetzt schon ~1 Woche durch um die Luft wenigstens etwas umzuwälzen und die Wärme auf den Flur zu verteilen. Aber hilft nicht wirklich viel. Gestern abend habe ich mir fast die Finger am Rechnergehäuse verbrannt und dachte die Kiste rödelt auf average 50. Nix, die idle nur vor sich hin. Wie schauts bei euch aus? Wie bleibt ihr cool?

----------

## Quotenjunkie

hab dank meiner eltern ne klimaanlage und daher durchgehend 23 grad   :Cool: 

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Mein Rechner bleibt eben NICHT cool  :Wink: 

Bis zu 85 Grad je nach Außen-Temperatur (Ich nehme an, dass der Wert vom MoBo zu hoch ausgegeben wird... Außerdem läuft trotzdem alles stabil... Und das schon seit ~5 Jahren, wenn ich mich nicht irre...)

Mein kleiner Router/Server... Nun ja... Der hat keine Temperatur-Sensoren...

Aber der läuft auch schon seit zwei Jahren munter durch, ohne sich zu beschweren  :Smile: 

Ich selber habe hier einen Ventilator neben mir stehen... Und wenn es Nachts immer noch zu warm ist, dann stelle ich den auch schon mal neben das Bett  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

meine rechner nehmen es gelassen, ein thunderbird bei 60°C und mein hauptrechner (athlon xp barton) bei 57°C. aber ansonsten sitze ich trotz durchzug un zwei ventlilatoren triefend rum, halt der nachteil an einer dachwohnung mit zimmer zur südseite. ich werde mich jetzt mal in die wanne legen, gefüllt mit kalten wasser  :Very Happy:  draußen sinds 36°, hier drin dürften es so um die >=40 sein

----------

## zworK

Die einen sagen Keller, ich nenne ihn liebevoll meinen UV-Bunker.

Angenehme 20°C   :Cool: 

----------

## Inte

/me kühlt sich mit den schicken neuen 0,33l Flaschen von Club-Mate. Ich hab Nachts immer das Fenster offen und mach die Luken dicht, bevors zum Arbeiten geht. So ists abends recht angenehm, wenn ich wieder @home bin.

/meine bessere Hälfte hat zu Hause ein eigenes Saunaparadies (Dachwohnung, schlecht isoliert & ab und zu Wäsche zum trocknen). Dafür ist sie jeden Abend unterwegs und hängt nicht vor der Glotze.  :Laughing: 

/rechner wird gar nicht gekühlt. Der Banias ist passiv und hat bei 600MHz ~40°C. Über die 55°C hab ich diesen Sommer noch nicht geschafft.  :Wink: 

----------

## beejay

 *slick wrote:*   

> Der Sommer nervt mich etwas. Ich habe das Fenster vom Arbeitszimmer daheim zur Südseite. Das Fenster habe ich schon mit Alufolie abgeklebt damit die Sonne nicht so reinknallt, dennoch produzieren die etwa 3-5 durchlaufenden Rechner zusätzliche Wärme + Beleuchtung + Netzteile für das ganze Kleinzeugs, Switch usw. Das macht sich auf den ~12qm im Arbeitszimmer schon bemerkbar. Dauerhaft lüften ist nicht wirklich drin, da sonst die (Haus-) Katzen durchbrennen und außerdem ists Dachgeschoss wo dann nur die Hitze vom Dach reinkommt. Ein großer Lüfter läuft jetzt schon ~1 Woche durch um die Luft wenigstens etwas umzuwälzen und die Wärme auf den Flur zu verteilen. Aber hilft nicht wirklich viel. Gestern abend habe ich mir fast die Finger am Rechnergehäuse verbrannt und dachte die Kiste rödelt auf average 50. Nix, die idle nur vor sich hin. Wie schauts bei euch aus? Wie bleibt ihr cool?

 

Selbst schuld! Setz Dich bei dem Wetter nicht vor die Kisten sondern lieber irgendwo hin wo es was zu kucken gibt. Dazu ein Kaltgetränk und ein Buch. Dann können die Kisten ausbleiben und selbst hat man auch was davon.

----------

## Freiburg

Kühles Wasser +Bier und nen 220V Lüfter am Serverschrank und den Desktoprechner einfach runtertacken...

----------

## think4urs11

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt   :Rolling Eyes: 

Die Festplatte meiner Firewall (Travla C138 Gehäuse für die Experten) meldet seit es so warm ist mollige 53 Grad, dem C3-600 dürfte es noch etwas wärmer sein.

Glasfront im Raum, keine Möglichkeit zur Verdunklung - Sonne von ~15 Uhr bis Sonnenuntergang; im Büro ebenfalls Sonnenseite (ab 12 Uhr) - dort Raumtemperatur immer 30<=x<36 Grad.

Anstatt Kaffee/Zigarettenpause gibt es derzeit regelmäßige Kühlpausen im RZ, da hats schattige 21-23 Grad, über den gelochten Bodenplatten weniger.

Und Vorteile hats ja auch - die Damenwelt zeigt gerne und viel Bein   :Shocked: 

----------

## amne

Bei uns auf der Uni ist die Woche gerade in einem Messrechner die Festplatte abgeraucht, so viel zum Thema Rechner kühl halten.  :Confused: 

----------

## Masta Pete

Also ich weis ja nicht was ihr für Probleme mit der temperatur habts, aber ich find es grad angenehm. hab zwar auch etwas dazu betragen müssen, dass es angenehm bleibt, aber jetzt gehts.

mein arbeitszimmer(80m2) hab ich die fenster nach süden komplett dicht gemacht(duch die fenster kommt kein licht noch sonst was) und die richtung norden mach ich ab 15h auf. meine rechner kommen da nicht über 35°. den server hab ich in den keller ausgegliedert und da meldet mir das temperatur netzwerk, hat es gerade 18°. draußen hat es noch 23 grad und in den heizungsrohren messe ich atm noch stolze 25 grad(heizung läuft aber nicht).

und auch die restlichen 10 sensoren die ich über den server abfragen, sind eigentlich alle im grünen bereich. einzig und allein der pool macht mir sorgen. mit 26 grad ist der schon viel zu warm. aber die temperatur kann ich leider über den pc noch  nicht beeinflussen  :Wink: 

lg

pete

----------

## think4urs11

 *Masta Pete wrote:*   

> mein arbeitszimmer(80m2)

 

 :Shocked:  selbst wenn ich Keller und Garage mitrechne komme ich nicht auf 80 insgesamt  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

ein kurzer zwischenstand meinerseits:

es ist mittlerweile 2:14. draußen sollen es 22°C sein. ich war mittlerweile auf einer kleinen kneipentour unterwegs und hatte alle rechner aus. seit zwei stunden daheim und beide laufen wieder. trotz auf hochtouren drehenden ventilaturen schwitze ich mir wiederum einen ab. die sonne heizt das dach dermaßen auf, dass es gar nicht zum abkühlen kommt. mein tipp, zieht niemals in eine dachwohnung. (obwohl die gut isoliert ist, wir haben ziemlich niedrige heizkosten)

----------

## chrib

 *Masta Pete wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mein arbeitszimmer(80m2)...

 

Cool, ich krieg meine komplette Wohnung in Dein Arbeitszimmer.  :Smile: 

Bei der Hitze hab ich momentan nur einen Rechner an, die anderen dürfen ausbleiben, damit es nicht noch heisser wird in der Wohnung. Hilft dummerweise nicht viel, ist trotzdem zu warm.  :Sad: 

----------

## c_m

Haha, unser Büro ist wohl das Kühlste im ganzen Unternehmen: 1.OG Fenster nach Norden + im schatten. Der Ventilator wühlt die luft noch ein wenig durch und selbst Mittags sinds hier nie mehr als schätzungsweise 22-24°   :Cool: 

Schlimm nur wenn man lieber im Büro als zuhause ist .....

----------

## Nezzar

Hier im Büro sind sämtliche Räume klimatisiert, also gibt es hier kein Problem. Wenn man das Gebäude dann allerdings verlässt und sich ins Auto schwingt... Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Hälfte der Belegschaft nächste Woche eine Erkältung hat  :Very Happy: 

Zuhause ist es sehr viel schlimmer. Ich habe nur ein Zimmer in nem Studentenwohnheim und da drin hat's locker 28° C...da lohnt's sich doch an den See zu fahren  :Very Happy: 

----------

## c_m

 *Nezzar wrote:*   

> ...da lohnt's sich doch an den See zu fahren 

 

Der is bei uns mitlerweile so warm, dass das schwimmen darin kaum noch spaß macht :-/

----------

## tost

Wozu gibt es athcool ?

Ich habe so bei meinem AMD Athlon xp 3000+ stolze 45°C und das Motherboard wird mir mit 36° angezeigt, durchgehend !

Überhaupt keine Temperaturprobleme und den standby gibt es ja auch noch  :Wink: 

Und wenn alles nichts hilft schonmal an Öl/Wasserkühlung gedacht ?

Grüße aus dem kühlen Hessen

tost

----------

## Romses

Anfang des Sommers hatte ich mal kuz einen Alarm meines Mainboards.

Das habe ich dann mal zum Anlass genommen, meinen PC auseinander zu nehmen, und gründlich von Staub zu reinigen.

Enorm, welche Mengen Staub in einen CPU-Lüfter passen.

Nachdem ich dann alles wieder zusammengebaut habe, war mein Rechner doch glatt 10°C kühler, als vorher.

Seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr...

Ich persönlich halte mich mit unmengen Wasser und Cola Light kühl. Allerdings habe ich das optimale Mittel noch nicht gefunden, denn mit diesen Mengen Flüssigkeit fängt leider auch das schwitzen erst so richtig an.

Momentan sitze ich wieder in meinem Vollklimatisierten Büro, und traue mich nicht, meine Nase auch nur einen Milimeter richtung Türe zu bewegen.

----------

## Ruad

 *Romses wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich persönlich halte mich mit unmengen Wasser und Cola Light kühl. Allerdings habe ich das optimale Mittel noch nicht gefunden, denn mit diesen Mengen Flüssigkeit fängt leider auch das schwitzen erst so richtig an.
> 
> 

 

Ich kenne das Phänomen (leider  :Sad:  ). Da hilft nur eines, getrunken wird nur in Anwesenheit einer Klimaanlage oder vor einem Ventilator auf Höchststufe. Ansonsten bin ich auch ganz schnell wieder unter der Dusche.

Woran man Hitze am Computer merkt? Wenn das Notebook sogar im angepriesenem Silent-mode (auf Knopfdruck nur noch 800Mhz und Lüfter möglichst aus und Temperatur lange unbemerkt lassen), plötzlich wieder anfängt Geräusche von sich zu geben. Jetzt mach ich mir Sorgen um Wüstenbildung in Mitteleuropa.   :Confused: 

----------

## dakjo

Nein, ich poste hier kein Bild von meinem Klimatisierten Serverraum.

Nein, ich Poste auch kein Bild von meinem klimatisiertem Büro (auch wenn es unterm Dach ist).

Nein, auch nicht von den aussenrollos auf den Dachfenstern, und schon garnicht von den verdunklungsrollos.

Angenehm kühle 23Grad grüsse

dakjo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Freiburg

@dakja viel Spaß bei rausgehen http://www.mif.uni-freiburg.de/station/luft.htm das hieße hier im Moment 11°C Temperaturunterschied, ich würde nichtmehr rausgehen  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Ja, nee. Muss ich ja. Bin ja leider noch immer suechtig......

----------

## schachti

Ich löse das Problem so, daß ich mich möglichst oft und lange im Serverraum der Uni (ca. 23 Grad) verkrieche. Abends geht's dann raus (ca. 35 Grad) und möglichst schnell in die heimische Wohnung (28 Grad). Kann man aushalten, aber 10 Grad weniger bei der Außentemperatur wäre auch ok.

----------

## tost

Viele haben sich ja so eine Hitze und einen tollen Sommer gewünscht.

Ich fande die "normalen" Temperaturen so 25°C und T-Shirt immernoch am angenehmsten.

Sport ist nur noch nach 9 Uhr möglich und auch sonst macht das Wetter vorne und hinten keinen Spaß !

Schön jedoch, wenn man sein Budget in einem Getränkehandel aufbessert und eine große Auswahl an gekühlten Erfrischungsgetränken hat !

----------

## treor

bin momentan mitten im klausur stress.

morgens erstmal lernen bis es zu warm wird, dann pennen bis um 16 uhr und dann bei weit aufgerissenen fenstern weiterlernen ^^ und zum glück hab ich hier im studentenwohnheim ne "wasser-flat" -> steh be idem wetter sicher 4-5 mal am tag unter ner kalten dusche

und der pc, ka was für ne temp der hat aber er hat sich bisher nicht beschwert  :Wink:  (ist auch noch recht neu und staubfrei)

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Also ich bin schon etwas traurig....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Wenn ich von all euren "gekühlten" Lösungen lese, werde ich recht neidisch. Ich und mein guter Freund Manuel Grubauer haben z.B. das Problem, dass wir nicht mal mehr unsere Rechner einschalten können.

Schuld daran ist diese #$%&! Firma Zahlmann.

Die wollen uns einfach keine Treiber für den CPU Kühler bereitstellen...

Und auch in der Linux Community findet sich kein Schwein, der uns das Ding programmiert  :Crying or Very sad: 

*Duck und wegrenn*

 :Mr. Green:  STiGMaTa  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## return13

Also ich hier in meinem Zimmer im Dachgeschoss habs schon recht mies erwischt... Den ganzen Tag knallt die Sonne aufs dach.... Hier oben ist es genau 7 grad wärme als ne Etage unter mir... Und bei der Hitze wirklich noch paar klare Gedanken zu fassen ist schon schwierig... Hab mir deshalb nen Ventilator gekauft, meine NSLU zum laufen gebracht, so dass mein Rechner wenigstens Nachts nicht an sein muss, und meine Abwasserkosten werden wohl erheblich steigen, da ich in letzter Zeit oft in die Dusche spring, um wenigstens einen einigermaßen kühlen kopf zu behalten....

Ich bin ein Mensch der sich schon richtig auf den Winter freut... Bei eises kälte bei offenem Fenster zu schlafen.... herrlich....

Ich mags lieber kalt...

----------

## slick

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Und auch in der Linux Community findet sich kein Schwein, der uns das Ding programmiert 

 

Sei doch froh das Du Linux hast... Windowsnutzer haben mit ganz anderen schwerrwiegenden Problemen zu kämpfen... 

 *http://www.presseportal.de/story.htx?nr=851005 wrote:*   

> ... 
> 
> Alle wissen über das zerstörerische Wesen von Computerviren
> 
> Bescheid.  Sie sind gemein, gefährlich und zum Zerstören von
> ...

  http://www.presseportal.de/story.htx?nr=851005

----------

## mondauge

Das Büro in dem ich arbeite hat 25 m². Da arbeiten 4 Leute drin und es laufen zwischen 5 und 12 Rechnern (Switches, etc. nicht mitgezählt). Das Zimmer liegt auf der Südseite, was uns direkte Besonnung von 10:00h morgens bis 17:00h abends garantiert. Ach so... Klimaanlage gibts natürlich nicht  :Smile:  Diesen Sommer haben wirs schon auf 40 Grad C gebracht, allerdings ist dabei noch keiner der Rechner abgeraucht. Eingesetzt werden ausschließlich die tollen Dell Standardlüfter.

Daheim isses nicht wesentlich besser, dafür wesentlich lauter. Mein Rechner hat 5 Gehäuselüfter, einen auf der GraKa, einen auf der CPU und drei im Netzteil. Jaja.. da war ich mal im Overclocking-Wahn und bisher hab ich noch nicht ein einziges Mal an den Spezifikationen der Hardware gedreht... Immerhin läuft die Kiste auch im Sommer unter Volllast stabil.

----------

## bbgermany

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Die wollen uns einfach keine Treiber für den CPU Kühler bereitstellen...
> 
> ...

 

der ist ja voll mal geil  :Very Happy: 

aber nun zum Topic:

@work: momentan hilft ne Klimaanlage im Büro gegen die extreme Südseite Sonnenbeleuchtung um die Temp auf ca 20°C zu drücken (ansonsten hilft auch hier der Weg ins RZ  :Wink: )

@home: bier bier und kalte cola (ja ich oute mich, ich bin ein biertrinker  :Mr. Green: )

----------

## Edward Nigma

Ich trinke viel Apfelschorle und esse nur leichte Sachen.    :Cool: 

Mein Rechner bleibt trotz der Hitze relativ cool. Mein Athlon XP-M 2600+ @200Mhz FSB wird durch einen Thermalright Kupferkühler, 

einem 92mm Lüfter und 4 80mm Papst Gehäuselüfter auf ca 42° C und mein Mainboard auf etwa 34° C runtergekühlt. 

Vor ein paar Tagen lag die CPU-Temperatur im schnitt ca. 10° höher als jetzt. 

Nach einer Reinigungsaktion war aber alles wieder ok.

----------

## Masta Pete

So eben hatte ich hier meinen ersten Hitze bedingten hardware ausfall.

Meine heißgeliebte TV-Karte(Pinnacle PCTV Deluxe) hat bei einer umgebungstemperatur von 32 grad den dienst verweigert. ich hab sie gleich wie ich es gemerkt habe aufgeschraubt und konnte am HF gehäuse vom Phillips Tuner noch stolze 62 grad messen. nach 20 min auskühlzeit, läuft sie aber wieder problemlos  :Smile: 

lg

pete

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich habe heute zum ersten mal eine stolze Temperatur von 90,5 Grad an meiner CPU gemessen.

NEUNZIG KOMMA FÜNF!

SO eine hohe Temperatur hatte ich bisher noch NIE! Und dabei habe ich den Rechner schon fünf Jahre und somit fünf Sommer lang in betrieb...

Und frisch entstaubt ist er auch...

Das höchste, was ich die letzten Sommer gemessen hatte, war 85 Grad (auch schon viel)...

Aber nun ja... Angeblich darf ein Athlon Thunderbird ja über 110 Grad heiß werden...

Und beschwert hat sich mein System auch noch nicht (instabiles laufen oder Abstürze..)

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

hab keine temperatursensoren im rechner, bzw keine softwareseitigen support dafür. Ich hab mir aber grade hochoffiziel die Finger an meinem Graka Kühler verbrannt. kann im moment so ca 2-3 Min zocken bis die Graka abkackt und nur noch bildfehler produziert. 

Zimmertemperatur 28° bei 3 Rechnern. Bei dem Wetter ist man echt besser damit bedient im freien leichbekleidete Frauen anzugucken.

----------

## slick

Habe mir jetzt einen extra Lüfter vor die 3 Platten eingebaut. Muß sagen sowas ist nicht zu unterschätzen, die Platte liegen jetzt im Betrieb 10 Grad niedriger als vorher.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sommerliche Grüße!

Mir wird ja noch viel wärmer wenn ich da von euren Lösungen erfahre (NEID!). Mein PC Streikt schon bei Temperaturen von 45 Grad im Gehäuse und 64 auf der CPU :( Zumindest was das Compilieren angeht. Allerdings hatte ich auch den ein oder anderen Hänger bei Spielen.

Die Einzige Lösung war ihn Tagsüber auszuschalten, Nachts zu arbeiten und oder ein Tief-Kühlakku in den Rechner zu legen. ;) Aber das hat leider nur 5 Grad gebracht.

Aber da sich hier nun die Gewitterfront breit macht wirds endlich ein wenig kühler.

Bis dahin versuch ich mich mit EIS und Duschen abzukühlen.

----------

## ph03n1x

Naja, hab nen Centrino Duo, der wird nicht so schnell warm  :Wink: 

Ansonsten frohes schwitzen...

----------

## Rene-dev

zwei 2.5 kw klimaanlagen kämpfen in meinem zimmer(dachboden) gegen einen haufen rechner+cluster, und halten alles auf angeneme 20-23°c.

vorher war es nicht auszuhalten...

in meiner schule in england hat sich ein accesspoint auf dem dachbodem überhitzt... ganze 2 stunden ohne internet  :Evil or Very Mad: 

rene

----------

## franzf

Zwei an Hitzetod gestorbene Rechner (Prozzi + Manboard, eine Festplatte hat nach einem Jahr auch schon den Tod aufgegeben...) Hab ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren lange überlegt und mir diese Lösung einfallen lassen... Mein Rechner wiegt jetz zwar stolze 22 KG, aber, hehe, ich will ja nur zuhause arbeiten.

Ich hatte NOCH NIE irgend ein Hitzeproblem!!! Keine Klimaanlage im Zimmer, von 13 bis Nacht Sonne ins Zimmer. Ich schwitze, der Rechner nicht  :Very Happy: 

Evtl. schaff ich mir für den Winter so ein nettes Control-Panel an, mit dem ich in der kalten Jahreszeit die 4 Propeller im Gehäuse runterdrehen kann (oder gibt es da sogar ne (Linux) Software-Lösung für?).

Grüße

Franz

----------

